# Maintaining a McIntosh amp?



## funkur (Oct 1, 2009)

Recently picked up a McIntosh MC440M off eBay in beautiful shape. Based on the condition and wear on the screw holes, it appears only to have been installed once. 

Other than opening it up and getting the dust out (I see a little buildup on the fans), anything else I should worry about before installing it - maintainence wise? Thanks in advance for any advice/guidance!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

THere is a few people on this forum who maintain McIntosh amps specifically.
I`m sure they will give you tips in no time.


----------



## AfterFx Customs (Aug 21, 2012)

if you need anything done to a Mc, this is the only place you want :
George Meyers AV


----------



## nadaclue (Nov 8, 2006)

AfterFx Customs said:


> if you need anything done to a Mc, this is the only place you want :
> George Meyers AV


Stupid question time. Do you know if he can work on headunits as well? I've got an MX406 that needs a lot of love.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

AfterFx Customs said:


> if you need anything done to a Mc, this is the only place you want :
> George Meyers AV


****ing love comments like that.


----------



## sukamto (Mar 26, 2015)

greatness of mx 406??? I also understand about sepesikfikasi mc speckle mclstonh


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

The caps will need replaced.All the Mac's from this series have caps that leak on the board and cause major damage.It starts showing itself with popping sounds from the speakers then it turns into squeals.Eventually they cause damage to other parts on the board and it will go into protection.
To date Ive repaired about 30 of them.Every single one had bad caps.There is no exceptions with these amps.The last 2 I just did for another member were the worst Ive come across yet.It even damaged the circuit for the meter lights.
Do a search on this forum.


----------

